# Warning: layer7 regexp contains a control character

## NTPT

Updating system to l7-filter-2.3 and net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4   result in this error message  in some L7filter iptable rules:  

Warning: layer7 regexp contains a control character, $, in hex (\x24).

I recommend that you write this as $ or \$, depending on what you meant.

With L7 filters version 2.0  there was no problem. I run kernel  2.6.14-gentoo-r5    with  manually IMQ and ESFQ patches.

What it mean, how I can get off this messages and  will a packet matching work correctly even with this mess ? (ie if L7 filter rule  do what expected.)

----------

## R!tman

 *NTPT wrote:*   

> Updating system to l7-filter-2.3 and net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r4   result in this error message  in some L7filter iptable rules:  
> 
> Warning: layer7 regexp contains a control character, $, in hex (\x24).
> 
> I recommend that you write this as $ or \$, depending on what you meant.
> ...

 

Have you also updated l7-protocols? I would suggest using the lastest version available.

----------

## NTPT

if you upgrade l7filters  it is recomended to delete /etc/l7-protocols because gentoo treat it as a regulr  config file, thus overvrite only with etc-update.....

----------

## R!tman

 *NTPT wrote:*   

> if you upgrade l7filters  it is recomended to delete /etc/l7-protocols because gentoo treat it as a regulr  config file, thus overvrite only with etc-update.....

 

Meaning, that you deleted your l7-protocols and then remerged them, I guess. Be sure that you remerge the lastest version of l7-protocols, though.

----------

